# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه صنعتی بیرجند

## yaser_s

سلام تبریک به همه ی کسانی که قبول شدند

دوستانی که صنعتی بیرجند قبول شدن اعلام کنند

----------

